# Puck sticking



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a gaggia classic and 18g VST.

never overfill it. I tend to add 15g to the filter.

Just bought a new Zenith 65E, which is amazing. I get a dry puck every time.

However, a lot of my pucks are sticking to the shower screen. They used to do it sometimes with my old MC1, but its a lot more frequent now. Why does this happen and is there anything I need to do to sort this out?

thanks

Justin


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It seems to happen when I grind finer. I never really worry about it.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I would have expected that underdosing by 3g would give you water in the PF rather than it sticking. As would seem obvious sticking can be caused by overdosing but that's not your case.

VST baskets work best with +/- 1g in the basket I think.

Ian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be that you are under dosing for the basket and it is allowing the puck to expand too much. VST baskets are rated to + /- 1 gm (I think) either side of stated amount.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I use a VST 18g and I generally use 18g ±0.5g. The Classic used to give me dry pucks a lot of the time. With the R58 I find that when I release the lever a wee bit of water comes out onto the puck as the PF unlocks, but it soon soaks in. Pucks have usually been pretty cohesive (not hard or sloppy, knock out clean all bar some bits round the edge). I have had them stick to the screen occasionally, it just seems to happen sometimes but I'm not sure it's really indicative of anything, as the shots are great and there is no overloading or under-dosing going on. Note that is with my Mazzer Mini. I've just got a 65E but have only pulled a couple of shots so far so I haven't seen any jiggery-puckery.


----------

